
Computer Networks: A Systems Approach (2012) - yarapavan
https://book.systemsapproach.org/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17824472)

------
yarapavan
PDF and eBook versions at
[https://github.com/SystemsApproach/book/tree/master/publishe...](https://github.com/SystemsApproach/book/tree/master/published)

> Suppose you want to build a computer network, one that has the potential to
> grow to global proportions and to support applications as diverse as
> teleconferencing, video on demand, electronic commerce, distributed
> computing, and digital libraries. What available technologies would serve as
> the underlying building blocks, and what kind of software architecture would
> you design to integrate these building blocks into an effective
> communication service? Answering this question is the overriding goal of
> this book—to describe the available building materials and then to show how
> they can be used to construct a network from the ground up.

